# happy birthday Chrose



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Chrose!! May this new year bring you peace and health:beer::chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What a great day for a birthday... a _new_ year and _another_ year!! Happy birthday to a great guy... and I still can't figure your avatar out?! :lol:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Have a great one and many, many more!!!!!:beer::bounce::smiles:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Have a nice and healthy Birthday.
Your old friend,
pan
Hard to believe we've been around here so llong.
Jeff


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE COOLEST GUY IN ROCHESTER!!!










Hope your day was wild! And wishing you a really far-out New Year!!!


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :beer:*


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:
kathee


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Here's to many more!

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks kids! Just another day nothing special. We spent the day doing a little shopping for the house and then it was football time! Watched the Bills lose..... We were going to go out to dinner but the Redskins were playing Dallas and that takes precedence over all else! So I made nachos and we watched the Skins dismantle the Cowboys! Now that! Is a birthday present :bounce::bounce:
I hope we all have a great year this year, and yes Pan we have been here a lonngggg time! So thank you my friends, these birthday greetings I look forward to all year! :beer:

And Jim, the avatar is the logo on my Finnish goalie friend's helmet. Masks Scroll down to the bottom of that page.

PS: the "Crazy beaver 2000" is the one I wore when Jukka planted a slapshot right on the beavers front teeth! Let me tell you those helmets ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chrose, I missed your big day, but consider this an extension of your celebration.

Happy Birthday!! 
Warmest regards and wishes for a happy, HEALTHY 2008. Keep on strummin'!


----------

